# Urgent help injured frog



## Sophistisnaketion (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, please help I have found a garden frog (live in uk) he's been attacked by cats and I found him almost dead. He looks like he may not survive and is definatley in shock. He has skin tears on his back and back legs are not moving.Because of the skin injury I have brought him inside. How do I care for him and does he need dechlorinated water? (Does goldfish dechlorinated work ands I have some of that or is that toxic for frogs?) He is in a box and I made a temporary roof so he feels safer. I have bigger tubs I could use but need help to set up. It's Sunday so can't get hold of a vet. Don't want to leave him outside until hes better. If hes dying can i ease his discomfort?! Help.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh bless him. I don't keep frogs so cant help but even on a Sunday there will be emergency vets available. But it will be expensive. Hopefully some frog keepers will soon be able to offer advice.


----------



## Sophistisnaketion (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope to get some advice here because the vet I just called would see and treat for a charge but couldn't say how much it would be in total, it wasnt my cats (it's a neighbouts cat) i now they wont pay a vet bI'll forna frog  . They say would need antibiotics which I agree with. Oh boy!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Having called an out of hours vet on a Sunday I can say that the cost is ridiculous. The call out was over £200 before any treatment. It may not be the same where you are but yes it will be expensive and for an animal that is not yours I can understand you may not want to pay it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Vets are obliged to treat native wildlife for free - will check and update. Doesn't look like cat injuries are have you managed to clean it up? Wonder why it was out of water last night, given how cold it was 'down south'?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Freezer. Recognised method of euthanasia.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

el Snappo said:


> Freezer. Recognised method of euthanasia.


Extremely painful for the creature concerned, and not the best method by any means.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree , it doesn't look like a cat injury to me. The back legs look paralysed. I don't think there is much hope really.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sadly the photo /s aren't showing for me but in my experience most injured frogs\toads have been mauled by either a strimmer or a mower ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

el Snappo said:


> Freezer. Recognised method of euthanasia.





Stephen P said:


> Extremely painful for the creature concerned, and not the best method by any means.


So; You suggest ....?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

el Snappo said:


> So; You suggest ....?


I don't think that it is appropriate to post on this particular thread.


----------



## Sophistisnaketion (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for responses, hes really perked up. Now sitting mobing back legs. I put him in dechlorinated water. Found him a worm which it ate  I also dripped some specoal salt solution overy the damaged skin, he winced on one spot on his leg. I think he could make it with care but may not survive once back out side as we hacw so many cats about.it was cats, they were sitting next to it proudly (thinking it was dead) and frog was coversed in fur!. I called the RSPCA and they are hopefully coming later, they will have their vet take a look and do the best thing for it. (Which I fear may be to put it down  ...)


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Amphibians are pretty hardy and heal incredably well. We have treated quite a few wild frogs and toads over the years with a variety of injuries, some pretty nasty, and have had a good success rate. The skin wounds look messy but they will heal well, and pretty quickly. As he is now moving his legs and sitting normaly am no longer worried about spinal damage. Cat bites are known for getting infected so antibiotics are certainly needed, but this tends to be more likely to be fatel in birds than amphibians. The biggest issue he is likely to have to contend with at the moment is internal injuries. There is unfortunetly nothing much you can do for that, other than waiting to see if he survives the next few days. If he does, then he should do well.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pleased to hear he seems to be doing better.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Where abouts are you? I would be tempted to look up local wildife rescues as an alternative to the RSPCA. In some areas they are very good with wildlife, here in Norfolk all wildlife collected by them go to East Winch who are fantastic, but in others they rarely bother, and something like this is likely to be PTS despite having a good chance with treatment.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> something like this is likely to be PTS despite having a good chance with treatment


Agreed:devil:.


----------

